# What About Tums rather than Caltrate??



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2004)

Calcium carbonate seems to work well for D, and many folks mention the Caltrate brand, but it does have magnesium in it. What about Tums? Would it work, it has calcium carbonate but no magnesium.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Stuart you can use Caltrate w/Vitamin D in the pink box (it does not contain any magnesium) or the generic version. Just make sure it contains Calcium 600mg and Vitamin D 200IU. IF you have more questions refer to LINDA'S CALCIUM INFO on the IBS-D board it answers all your questions.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is the link to Linda's Calcium infohttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72310261/m/479104561


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Tums is made to disolve fast to relieve the stomach acid and it does that but it is not the best way to deal with the on going attacks of diarrhea. It needs to pass through the body slowly an the calcium crbonat tablets do this and 40 % gets passed into the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in your waste and the binding ability fo calcium carbonate soaks up excess fluid and helps give a more solid BM.Linda


----------



## Stuart (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks, everybody, that makes sense on Caltrate vs Tums.


----------



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

LNAPE,Have you found any individuals who've followed your Calcium plan that found success and weren't in the the Gall Bladder removal IBS cateogory.I've searched the forum and quickly found Cassandra ... but I'm uncertain of her history.Cheers.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

DJM,Yes it can also help if you still have the gall bladder because the reason for some cases of diarrhea is excess fluid water or bile in the intestines and the calcium carbonate has the ability to soak this up and thus give a more solid BM.Linda


----------

